
Americans Pushed to the Suburbs as City Prices Soar Out of Reach - sndean
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-29/americans-pushed-to-the-suburbs-as-city-prices-soar-out-of-reach
======
quaquaqua1
Define suburb? Long Island is technically one gigantic suburb (single-family
homes everywhere) but housing expenditure proportional to income is the same
as the city if not more.

When you factor in commute times (whether by train or by car), the situation
is dire. You spend your life working for a house you really only use 2 days
per week and isn't paid off until you are in your 60s or 70s,

